# Signs of first heat



## Molly1211 (Jun 18, 2019)

I think our 12 month old is going into her first heat cycle, can anyone advise or send me any photos of what I might look out for, she seems to be a bit swollen and enlarged nipples, I can provide my email address is needed. THANK YOU


----------

